
Companies that produce bad founders - Oggle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WO5kJChg3w&t=55m55s
======
Oggle
In this video b(at 55:55) Paul Graham mentioned that alumni from certain large
companies make bad founders. Anyone know the names of these companies?

